# Just A Norwegian Watchmaker!



## smaylen

Hey there!

I am a young lady who for some reason decided to be a watchmaker 

Since I'm norwegian I'm sorry about my english :blush:

I love what I'm doing, and my interess for old pocket watches gets bigger and bigger.

I've decided to find a forum were i can get help, and also share my passion and knowledge :thumbup: and tata here I am=D

I work as an fournanist and merchant in a company who sells everything from epoxyglue and watchmaking tools- to longines and omega parts.

I repair and fix wristwatches, do a little of big watches, but now I only overhauln good old pocket watches.

Looking forward to be here: I allrady talkd with nice helpfull people :derisive:

MaylÃ©n


----------



## ketiljo

Hi MaylÃ©n

Welcome to RTL. It's a friendly place and with lots of knowledge.

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## tixntox

Hi there. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Impster

welcome!


----------



## mel

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be!

How did you become interested in watches? It's usually a guy thing, not many ladies on here - need to watch the P's and Q's Guys, Lady present on the forum - and Norwegian! :lol:

I've an old "THIEL" pocket watch, needs a winder and some work, might work again, might not, who knows. Dial is good, blued hands, case a bit worn but not too much.

If you would like it to work on, drop me an e-mail with your postal/shipping details and it's yours - use "melATecosse.net" but replace the AT with @ of course. :yes:


----------



## smaylen

thanks :derisive:

people do question, and lift their eyebrowns, when a girl in the 20's tells them she's a watchmaker 

My father is a watchmaker, but he never really got me interested. First when I took an extra job in a watch and jewlery shop I started to realize that clocks are fun.

So i started at school, and here I am!

I'd love to fix your watch, but finding a winder to it, nooot so easy. And I have alot of customers waiting for their watches.

I'll have it in my mind thow :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight

Ã˜nskevelkommen til klokkeen forum.


----------



## smaylen

BlueKnight said:


> Ã˜nskevelkommen til klokkeen forum.


 :jump:


----------



## thunderbolt

Welcome to :rltb: Very nice to see a young lady interested in all things horological.


----------



## Miikae

Hi Hello & Welcome to you MaylÃ©n keep up the good work & enjoy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> I've an old "THIEL" pocket watch, needs a winder and some work, might work again, might not, who knows. Dial is good, blued hands, case a bit worn but not too much.


Mel, you do remember that Thiel Bros supplied "Services" with pocket & wrist watches? You could keep an eye on ebay for a suitable donor* :wink2:

*if I don`t get to it first of course 

Welcome to the forum MaylÃ©n, I hope you find it enjoyable :rltb:


----------



## PhilM

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest

Warm welcome from Finland! Oh and I've been on a quest trying to find a norwegian watch brand, if there is any please shed the ligth  Since I've managed to find plenty of Swedish ones, Danish ones and even one from Iceland (and of course couple Finnish ones).


----------



## Dunnster

Hey there, welcome


----------



## PaulBoy

Welcome to :rltb: - Look forward to seeing some pics (we love pics here) - Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Llanhmod

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## smaylen

discordianist said:


> Warm welcome from Finland! Oh and I've been on a quest trying to find a norwegian watch brand, if there is any please shed the ligth  Since I've managed to find plenty of Swedish ones, Danish ones and even one from Iceland (and of course couple Finnish ones).


Thank you! Amundsen made some awsome watches!


----------



## Guest

Is Amundsen still around? Website seem to be down.


----------



## smaylen

discordianist said:


> Is Amundsen still around? Website seem to be down.


It is just a few numbers of each models, really hard to get anyone, and not cheap if you do.

Jorgen Amundsen startet with Villemont.

look at those links:

http://www.fhs.ch/en/news/news.php?id=525

http://www.qpmagazine.com/News/default.aspx?ArticleID=83580&anchor=true#openHere

http://www.swiss-watch-makers.ch/swm/?q=node/147


----------



## AJS2k2

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smaylen

Thank you everyone!

:thumbup:


----------

